# Cannondale Trail 20 Girls vs Raleigh Lilly 20



## thennek (Dec 12, 2018)

My 7 yr old is ready to transition to a 20" bike. I was planning to get her a Raleigh Lily 20" next summer since she loves riding her Raleigh Lily 16".

https://www.raleighusa.com/lily-20








A few days ago I saw a used Cannondale Trail 20 (Bought 2016) for sale on Marketplace for $180








Which one is better? I'm intrigued about the Cannondale since it will be a little bit cheaper vs getting a new Raleigh Lily 20. The bike will mainly be used on paved road and occasional flat gravel/dirt pathway. Thanks!


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

General thoughts:
- The Cannondale is likely to be a few lbs heavier, largely due to the coil fork -- it looks like the 2014 was a pretty similar build and ~25lbs (vs ~21 for the Raleigh)
https://www.bikeradar.com/us/beginners/gear/article/best-kids-bikes-20in-girls-and-boys-bikes-39099/
- Just from the photos, it looks like the step-through might be slightly lower on the Cannondale, which could make it easier to get on and off
- Tires on the Raleigh look like they're a little larger (2.125" vs. 1.95"), which might be a more comfortable ride for the type of terrain you're looking at
- Both appear to have a pretty narrow gearing range with relatively larger front chainrings, which could be an issue if you're riding on hills

Something like the Vitus 20 might be worth looking at as well -- smaller width tires, but it has a thumb shifter and a wider range cassette:
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-20-kids-bike-ltd/rp-prod173867

What's her height / inseam? At 7, there may also be 24" options that would work better.


----------



## thennek (Dec 12, 2018)

TimTucker said:


> General thoughts:
> - The Cannondale is likely to be a few lbs heavier, largely due to the coil fork -- it looks like the 2014 was a pretty similar build and ~25lbs (vs ~21 for the Raleigh)
> https://www.bikeradar.com/us/beginners/gear/article/best-kids-bikes-20in-girls-and-boys-bikes-39099/
> - Just from the photos, it looks like the step-through might be slightly lower on the Cannondale, which could make it easier to get on and off
> ...


Appreciate the reply, the Vitus 20 looks really nice and something that I can add as an option. Her inseam is between 23 -24 inches. I'm not looking into buying right now since its winter but the Cannondale pops up on marketplace and I got intrigued a bit due the price. As for the 24" bike, I haven't really considered it. I might need to bring her to a local bike shop to size her out properly.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

thennek said:


> Appreciate the reply, the Vitus 20 looks really nice and something that I can add as an option. Her inseam is between 23 -24 inches. I'm not looking into buying right now since its winter but the Cannondale pops up on marketplace and I got intrigued a bit due the price. As for the 24" bike, I haven't really considered it. I might need to bring her to a local bike shop to size her out properly.


I'd definitely be looking at 24" for that inseam, particularly if she's confident enough to start / stop without needing her feet flat on the ground when over the seat. Depending on the model, an XS 26" might even be possible.

Not sure what pricing is like near you, but I see Treks that are pretty similarly equipped to that Cannondale pop up on our local Facebook marketplace listings in the $50-100 range on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

TimTucker said:


> Something like the Vitus 20 might be worth looking at as well -- smaller width tires, but it has a thumb shifter and a wider range cassette:
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-20-kids-bike-ltd/rp-prod173867


Wow, that's a killer bike for the price.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

RMCDan said:


> Wow, that's a killer bike for the price.


The new 2019 Vitus 20+ is pretty impressive too -- for ~$100 / 1 lb more you get 2.6" tires and disc brakes:
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-20plus-kids-bike/rp-prod168789


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been looking at the Raleigh and the Vitus 20. I think the Vitus slightly edges out the Raleigh though. Better tires for the dirt, slightly lighter, and a lower low gear for climbing our hills. Both are cheap enough that when they outgrow it in a year or two I won't feel too bad.


----------



## thennek (Dec 12, 2018)

offroadcmpr said:


> I've been looking at the Raleigh and the Vitus 20. I think the Vitus slightly edges out the Raleigh though. Better tires for the dirt, slightly lighter, and a lower low gear for climbing our hills. Both are cheap enough that when they outgrow it in a year or two I won't feel too bad.


The price of raleigh is hard to beat, its currently selling for $200 on ebay + extra 15% from ebay. It's unfortunate the Lily is not on sale compared to the Rowdy 20.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Raleigh-Ro...3ef39017e:m:mJhdf9OPZ9mHDS33itRdw7w:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## shmadge (May 11, 2018)

Rowdy and Lily were 200 on Amazon prime when I ordered a week ago. Free 2 day shipping. Versus 240 plus 40 shipping each from Releigh.com! Not perfect but crazy value. In garage now waiting to assemble.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

thennek said:


> The price of raleigh is hard to beat, its currently selling for $200 on ebay + extra 15% from ebay. It's unfortunate the Lily is not on sale compared to the Rowdy 20.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Raleigh-Ro...3ef39017e:m:mJhdf9OPZ9mHDS33itRdw7w:rk:2:pf:0


The Vitus is selling for $219. That is comparable enough to put it above the Raleigh. But shipping and taxes adds $55 to it. Which is still a good deal compared to others bikes, but it's still a good amount more.


----------

